# 20" nabe+15er ritzel=PROBLEM????



## M!et$ch0rek (15. Dezember 2006)

hab seit paar wochen den neuen control mit horizontalen ausfallenden un dazu ne 20" try all nabe (baugleich der quando) mit 15er echo starrritzel.nun zum eigentlichen problem.....heut hat sich das gewinde von der nabe auf dem das ritzel drauf geschraubt is verabschiedet ,so dass das ritzel frei auf der nabe dreht.

hattet ihr schonma son problem?
hat das was damit zu tun,dass man am 26" ein größeres ritzel verwendet als am 20"?aso statt 12/13er nen 15er ritzel?
hatte jemand das problem schonma an seinem 20"er?
was kann ich dagegen tun,dass sowas an ner neuen nabe nich nochma passiert?
meint ihr,dass das vllt nurn verarbeitungsfehler war?

bin für jede antwort sehr dankbar


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (15. Dezember 2006)

durch den größeren ritzeldurchmesser is ja quasi der hebel größer...könnte also was dran sein. am 20er wird ja normalerweise kein 15er ritzel gefahren, deswegen kommt das da auch nich vor. wär ne theorie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M!et$ch0rek (15. Dezember 2006)

Jonny_Menkakow schrieb:


> durch den größeren ritzeldurchmesser is ja quasi der hebel größer...könnte also was dran sein. am 20er wird ja normalerweise kein 15er ritzel gefahren, deswegen kommt das da auch nich vor. wär ne theorie.



jep,dacht ich mir halt auch,aba wieso gibts dann solche scheiß 26" rahmen mit 20" horizontalen ausfallenden?ich mein denken die net an sowas oda liegst vllt gar net unbedingt daran? (frage an alle).....


----------



## robs (15. Dezember 2006)

Das liegt nicht am größeren Ritzel allein. Man kann auch ein 15er am 20" fahren und vorne entsprechend auch größer, dann ist alles beim alten (für die nabe jedenfalls). Entscheidend ist der Raddurchmesser (20/26). Aber dass ein Gewinde so abgedreht wird ist schon krass. Ist das ein Alugewinde an der Nabe?


----------



## jockie (15. Dezember 2006)

Die billigeren Montys haben hinten 'ne Quando-Nabe mit dem Freilauf drauf (z.B. 18T) und 24T-Ritzel vorne...und die halten das auch aus.
Tippe eher auf 'nen Montage- oder Materialfehler.

Fett oder Kupferpaste drunter und ganz draufschrauben, eventuell noch sanft _festfahren_. Das wäre alles, was mir einfällt, das man beachten sollte.

Hat vielleicht die Kettenlinie ganz grob nicht gestimmt?


----------



## konrad (15. Dezember 2006)

ich glaub nicht,dass es unterschiede zwischen naben gewinden von 26" und 20" naben.die werde alle gleich maschinell gedreht.es muss sich also um ein materialfehler gehandelt haben.versuch doch mal mit nem bahnradtitzel von shimano-gibts bei www.singlespeedshop.de ich weiß nicht,ob das mehr gewindegänge hat,als die echoritzel,aber bei nem kumpel hält die kombi Withe Industrie-SS nabe mit shimanoritzel sehr gut.


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (15. Dezember 2006)

jockie schrieb:


> Die billigeren Montys haben hinten 'ne Quando-Nabe mit dem Freilauf drauf (z.B. 18T) und 24T-Ritzel vorne...und die halten das auch aus.
> Tippe eher auf 'nen Montage- oder Materialfehler.
> 
> Fett oder Kupferpaste drunter und ganz draufschrauben, eventuell noch sanft _festfahren_. Das wäre alles, was mir einfällt, das man beachten sollte.
> ...



ja das is es ja,die haben nen freilaufritzel hinten drauf,deshalb is das auch ega.

naja trotzdem danke.der msc-trialer hatte ne gute idee,werden jez versuchen das ritzel mit stiften oder madenschrauben auf dem "gewinde" was no übrig ist zu fixieren.


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (15. Dezember 2006)

hört sich wackelig an. hält schätzungsweise 12min. kauf dir ne neue nabe ;-)


----------



## jockie (15. Dezember 2006)

M!et$ch0rek schrieb:


> ja das is es ja,die haben nen freilaufritzel hinten drauf,deshalb is das auch ega.
> 
> naja trotzdem danke.der msc-trialer hatte ne gute idee,werden jez versuchen das ritzel mit stiften oder madenschrauben auf dem "gewinde" was no übrig ist zu fixieren.


TryAll? Dann ist da doch ein halbes Jahr Garantie drauf, oder?! Schick's ein!


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (15. Dezember 2006)

Jonny_Menkakow schrieb:


> hört sich wackelig an. hält schätzungsweise 12min. kauf dir ne neue nabe ;-)



ach quatsch,das wird der knüller.falls ich die testphase überleben sollte lass ichs euch wissen,aba so wie sichs angehört hat klang die sache ganz plausibel.Ich hab nur leider kein plan davon un weiß nich ob ich das so ausdrücken konnte wie  die sache eigentlich umgesetzt werden soll.Ich mein bei uns wurden schon innenlager in gewindelose rahmen eingeklebt und kingachsen nur von leim zusammengehalten,aso wieso sollte mans nicht versuchen.


----------



## HeavyMetal (16. Dezember 2006)

und freilaufritzel mit heißleim und nägelköpfen starr gemacht...
war ne so der bringer, stimmts nils?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konrad (16. Dezember 2006)

wenn ihr euch in chemnitz schon alles selber baut-wieso lässt du dir nicht das kaputte nabengewinde abdrehen,dann ein neues gewinde draufschneiden und den materialverlust durch eine gewindehülse ausgleichen-so wie bei den deorekurbeln von marko....


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (16. Dezember 2006)

konrad schrieb:


> wenn ihr euch in chemnitz schon alles selber baut-wieso lässt du dir nicht das kaputte nabengewinde abdrehen,dann ein neues gewinde draufschneiden und den materialverlust durch eine gewindehülse ausgleichen-so wie bei den deorekurbeln vom marko blau....



weil ich das gefühl habe,dass das eigentliche problem das 15er ritzel is un ich annehme,dass das gewinde die belastung auf dauer net aushält un ich das selbe problem wieder haben würde...


----------



## Fabi (16. Dezember 2006)

Alternative: King BMX Nabe.
Oder wieder auf einen 26er Rahmen mit richtigem 26er Hinterbau umsteigen.


----------



## misanthropia (16. Dezember 2006)

hatte das auch am monty, genau das selbe problem mit der sleben Nabe.  habe nen neue nabe und habe dieses problem nicht. ist bei mir bei 18:13 kaputt gegangen. montagefehler kann es eigentlichnicht gebenm gibt ja nur eine möglichkeit wie das gewinde passen kann. keine ahnung woran das liegt, habe keine Lust auf eine Materialanalyse gehabt und irgendwie ist es mir auch egla. hab ne ander nabe gekauft und das problem nicht mehr


----------



## MSC-Trialer (16. Dezember 2006)

Jonny_Menkakow schrieb:


> hört sich wackelig an. hält schätzungsweise 12min. kauf dir ne neue nabe ;-)



Ums mal zu erklären. Das Ritzel wird vorher mit Lagerentfest draufgeklebt. Danach werden auf den Umfang vom Ritzel Stiftlöcher durch das Ritzel und die Aluwandung gebohrt. Es werden schon ein paar Löcher sein damit halt viele Stifte eingesetzt werden können und die Kraft tragen können. Danach werden die gehärteten Stahlstifte in die Löcher eingeklebt. Wir machen das auf arbeit bei manchen Einsätzen auch so und das hält bombe. Wenns fertig ist kommen paar Bilder rein  

@Heavy Metal 

Wir hatten ja nix anderes als Heißleim zur Verfügung und das Zeug gibt halt nach. Ist halt doch nur für Blumengestecke zu gebrauchen


----------



## dane08 (17. Dezember 2006)

war nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (18. Dezember 2006)

ALSO....        

ich hatte das problem auch schonmal an meinem 20"... ich glaub am vor,vor,vor,vorletzten 20" was ich hatte    
da hatte sich auch das gewinde von der nabe dankend verabschiedet!!
das problem war einfach nur das ich damals ein neues ritzel brauchte.... mir dann so`n billiges echo glaube beim jan geholt hab. das war aber nicht so breit wie das monty was ich vorher hatte. sprich es hatte nicht soviele gewinde gänge und das war bzw. ist dann auch das problem gewesen das sich das gewinde verabschiedete. aber ihr macht das schon jungs... 

@ nils wenne dann deine 10-6H7 stifte verbaut hast gibt bestimmt das ritzel den geist auf weil sich fehlendes material gebildet hat... wie wir fräser sagen   
viel SPAß mit dem blumengesteck ähnelnden hinterrad.


----------



## bertieeee (18. Dezember 2006)

ich hatte das prob. auch schom mit meiner 26"echo nabe hat sich auch nach zweimal fahren verabschiedet


----------



## MSC-Trialer (18. Dezember 2006)

..::HR_ONLY::.. schrieb:


> ALSO....
> 
> ich hatte das problem auch schonmal an meinem 20"... ich glaub am vor,vor,vor,vorletzten 20" was ich hatte
> da hatte sich auch das gewinde von der nabe dankend verabschiedet!!
> ...




Tja Alex auf die dumme Idee solche großen Stift zu nehmen würde auch nur ein Fräser kommen, und dumm rum labern das können auch nur Fräser machen. Wie man immer so schön sagt "Große Fresse, nix dahinter"  

Hier ein Foto vom reparierten Ritzel. Sorry das die Bohrungen nicht alle im gleichen Abstand angeordnet sind. Die Beschichtung von dem Ritzel is so hart das man nach jedem Loch den Bohrer neu anschleifen darf.


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (18. Dezember 2006)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> Tja Alex auf die dumme Idee solche großen Stift zu nehmen würde auch nur ein Fräser kommen, und dumm rum labern das können auch nur Fräser machen. Wie man immer so schön sagt "Große Fresse, nix dahinter"
> 
> Hier ein Foto vom reparierten Ritzel. Sorry das die Bohrungen nicht alle im gleichen Abstand angeordnet sind. Die Beschichtung von dem Ritzel is so hart das man nach jedem Loch den Bohrer neu anschleifen darf.



echt geil geworden,hoffe es bewährt sich in der praxis.


----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (20. Dezember 2006)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> Tja Alex auf die dumme Idee solche großen Stift zu nehmen würde auch nur ein Fräser kommen, und dumm rum labern das können auch nur Fräser machen. Wie man immer so schön sagt "Große Fresse, nix dahinter"
> 
> Hier ein Foto vom reparierten Ritzel. Sorry das die Bohrungen nicht alle im gleichen Abstand angeordnet sind. Die Beschichtung von dem Ritzel is so hart das man nach jedem Loch den Bohrer neu anschleifen darf.





@msc-boy  das war an example.......   
schon klaro das du dort keine 6er stifte rein donnerst! na hoffentlich hälts und der junge tut sich ni weh!! kann ja böse ins auge gehen.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (20. Dezember 2006)

die neuen echo naben haben ein steckritzel.....find ich sehr schön.
ritzel wechsel möglich und keine prob mit gewinde....


----------



## robs (20. Dezember 2006)

Jo, aber nicht etwa shimanokompatibel sondern Eigenbrödelei. Das gehört nicht unterstützt.


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (24. Dezember 2006)

also mein echo ritzel auf der echo nabe hält .

ka was ihr für probs habt.

naja vllt nehm ich s ja net hart  genug ran 

und belast s net richtig

nuja bald kommen die bilder vom neuen mtb rahmen.

geht ab!

gruß sebo


----------



## MSC-Trialer (25. Dezember 2006)

Hopfmannstropfe schrieb:


> also mein echo ritzel auf der echo nabe hält .
> 
> ka was ihr für probs habt.
> 
> ...



Das Ritzel hat sich ja auch net von einer Echonabe sondern von einer Try all Nabe (baugleich mit Quandonabe)  abgedreht die deutlich weniger Gewindegänge als die Echonabe hat. 

Fakt is das die Verstiftung bei Mietschorek hält und nicht wie andere hier meinten nach 10 Minuten auseinanderfliegt


----------

